# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  Error import control WPF

## pererm

I´m in a app with Visual2019 and c#.
I need import an existint control to the ToolBox.
When i try to select it, the dalog with the opcions appears and whwn is searching the opscions the Visual editor close.

Can someone help me.
Thank you.
PERE

----------

